# legit tb500 and bpc-157



## whitegato777 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ive seen a couple of logs on TB500 and BPC but wanted to get some input of which suppliers you've used and recommend?  After paying Obama and my babies momma  I can't afford to waste money trying to narrow down legit source.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 1, 2015)

In for answers as well.


----------



## JJB1 (Feb 2, 2015)

I have used SuperiorPeptide's BPC-157 and TB-500 to heal several injuries.
I'm currently using both for my bad rotator cuff tear, and it's improving nicely.
I have no doubt in my mind that I needed surgery, but these peptides are making all the difference in my recovery.


----------

